# XXR 527 Fitment.



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys im looking to buy a set of XXR 527 but im not 100% sure on the rim size and if i will need fenders rolled or spacers. I was looking at 17/8.25 20mm offset or a 25mm offset. car is at stock height and will be going lower when i get the rims. please help. Thanks!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

What car is this for :facepalm:


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

mk4 golf 4dr. 2.0


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just need to know what needs to be done to the car for mids. im getting raceland coilovers and im looking to get 18x8.75 20et or 17x8.25 25et. im sure my fenders are going to have to be rolled. but I am not sure about anything else. some say a notch has to be made or camber kits etc etc. please help. thanks guys.


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ebay!!! xxr makes a great wheel for the price.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> I just need to know what needs to be done to the car for mids. im getting raceland coilovers and im looking to get 18x8.75 20et or 17x8.25 25et. im sure my fenders are going to have to be rolled. but I am not sure about anything else. some say a notch has to be made or camber kits etc etc. please help. thanks guys.


Get the 17x8.25 et 25. Roll the fenders, get a little bit of negative camber, and get 205/40/17 tires. You don't need a notch and you don't need a camber kit.



Johnny5555 said:


> Ebay!!! xxr makes a great wheel for the price.


That was not the question :facepalm: And just throwing this out there.....xxr wheels are not great.


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is there any pics of a car with those specs? And i think xxr is not a bad wheel for the price. Unless there's another nice wheel with the concave look and around the same price?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> Is there any pics of a car with those specs? And i think xxr is not a bad wheel for the price. Unless there's another nice wheel with the concave look and around the same price?


Google it..there are a lot of pics that come up. xxr isn't bad for the price......it's just not a recommended brand. Check out wagen-wheels.com


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't get a shipping quote for my area. Possible they don't ship to canada ? But yeah they got nice rims. So if i go 18s ill need a frame notch no matter what or is that only with the 527 because they are really aggressive ? Will 530s have same problem?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> Can't get a shipping quote for my area. Possible they don't ship to canada ? But yeah they got nice rims. So if i go 18s ill need a frame notch no matter what or is that only with the 527 because they are really aggressive ? Will 530s have same problem?


Not sure about their shipping policies.....you would have to contact them. Wheels*. You don't need a frame notch at all. Frame notches are for people on air ride or people that are extremely low on coilovers.


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Get the 17x8.25 et 25. Roll the fenders, get a little bit of negative camber, and get 205/40/17 tires. You don't need a notch and you don't need a camber kit.
> 
> 
> 
> That was not the question :facepalm: And just throwing this out there.....xxr wheels are not great.


Fully aware that was not the question. whats so bad about them sir? and not recommended by who? you? or is it just more interweb slander based on one persons account of failure after hitting a massive pothole? :beer:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Johnny5555 said:


> Fully aware that was not the question. whats so bad about them sir? and not recommended by who? you? or is it just more interweb slander based on one persons account of failure after hitting a massive pothole? :beer:


Cheap reps.....both in price and quality. Does more even need to be said?


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well im going on coilovers as well and the rims i was looking at are the 527s or 530s with a little stretch not a whole lot at all. 18/8.75 et20 or 17/8.25 et25. I was planning on rolling fenders only. But i won't slam it down i only want to get rid of wheel gap. Whatever wheel is better to not frame notch ill go with because im not going to crazy about it as much as i want to. If there's another euro look rim style please share. I like concave or a little bit of dish. Affordable like the xxrs. 

Thanks


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> Well im going on coilovers as well and the rims i was looking at are the 527s or 530s with a little stretch not a whole lot at all. 18/8.75 et20 or 17/8.25 et25. I was planning on rolling fenders only. But i won't slam it down i only want to get rid of wheel gap. Whatever wheel is better to not frame notch ill go with because im not going to crazy about it as much as i want to. If there's another euro look rim style please share. I like concave or a little bit of dish. Affordable like the xxrs.
> 
> Thanks


Rolling the fenders will only benefit you, so do that whenever you can :thumbup: Either wheel will work just fine and no frame notch will be needed, but note that the 18x8.75 et 20 will poke a little more than the other option. Picking out wheels for you is impossible because everyone has different tastes....so it's up to you to decide. One company that I can recommend that is just as cheap and is much better in quality is the brand called Alzor, offered by ecstuning.com


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ya i like a little poke. So the 18s will i need a camber kit? Or am i safe with everything ? Just rolling fenders. What about spacers so they don't hit the coils? Sorry im asking a lot but your my only help and im loosing my mind researching every night. Thanks alot and for the reccomendation


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> Ya i like a little poke. So the 18s will i need a camber kit? Or am i safe with everything ? Just rolling fenders. What about spacers so they don't hit the coils? Sorry im asking a lot but your my only help and im loosing my mind researching every night. Thanks alot and for the reccomendation


You don't need a camber kit and you don't need spacers.


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

Would you happen to know a good tire size? Nothing too beefy but not too low pro? On the 17s i was thinking 17/35 but idk for 18s


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> Would you happen to know a good tire size? Nothing too beefy but not too low pro? On the 17s i was thinking 17/35 but idk for 18s


I would do 215/40/17 for the 17s, or 215/40/18 for the 18s. That's if you don't want them meaty, but also don't want them too low on profile....and they'll also have a very slight stretch. 

Less meat and more stretch, do 205

No stretch at all with some meat, do 225


----------



## Johnny5555 (Mar 8, 2011)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Cheap reps.....both in price and quality. Does more even need to be said?


Agreed :laugh:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Johnny5555 said:


> Agreed :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## vapor97 (Feb 3, 2014)

I just like how wide the rims are, concave and how much stance they give. Its only for looks, no performance at all. But will a 205/40/18 et20 clear the coils ? The alzors 020 are nice but there's not a lot of concave. They poke out in the middle. Unless there's another rim like the xxr with full concave


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

vapor97 said:


> I just like how wide the rims are, concave and how much stance they give. Its only for looks, no performance at all. But will a 205/40/18 et20 clear the coils ? The alzors 020 are nice but there's not a lot of concave. They poke out in the middle. Unless there's another rim like the xxr with full concave


Yes that'll clear the coils. Alzor was just another cheap option. Check out wagen-wheels.com


----------



## tpeplow (May 23, 2011)

I had 225/35R18 front and rear on my 337, no interference with coilovers. 18x8 35et front, 18x9 35et rear


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

tpeplow said:


> I had 225/35R18 front and rear on my 337, no interference with coilovers. 18x8 35et front, 18x9 35et rear


:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> Alzor was just another reasonably priced option.


Fixed. 


Andy


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Andy


:beer::beer:


----------



## Galant409VR$ (Sep 23, 2015)

dont do stretched thats gay... do a 225 series tire with those 17x8.25 with a 35 offest and track day it. meaty tires are for real men


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Galant409VR$ said:


> dont do stretched thats gay... do a 225 series tire with those 17x8.25 with a 35 offest and track day it. meaty tires are for real men


Do you realize that you responded to a 2.5 year old thread? I assure you that this guy figured out what he was going to do many moons ago. :beer:


----------

